# November's mog tourney??



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Is anyone fishing this on the fifth?? I am stopping and getting the times tomorrow.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

The times for the tourney are 11-730, i'd make sure I was at the bait shop around 1030 and back by 715....I guess I must be the only person fishing this tourney....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for posting the times John. I think I'm going to fish the Long Lake tourney. I know I'd get better fish at the Mogadore event, but Long Lake is a tradition with me and Tim's a friend of mine.

Good luck at Mogadore and post your results, I'll post mine.

Later man.


----------



## ithakkaslayer (Jan 25, 2005)

i plan on fishing it


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

good luck carl. glad to see a few people are getting intereseted in this tourney


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

What are the rules for this tourney? IE; number of fish total or weight , types of fish etc. Also where is the starting point?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

i am doing the Long Lake Tourney I believe. 

flash----------------------out


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll cut ya some slack Johnboy.....I'm fishing Long too!

Gene


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

Long Lake Too.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

see you guys know whats up.....you guys can have those dink gills, i'll settle for 13in perch! oh yeah, and the rules for the REAL tournament are , as I beleive they were last year, 6 panfish total weight, and last time we strated from the boat house parking lot on 43.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

There are a lot of dinks in Long, but there are some decent fish as well. Some BIG crappie and yes, even perch. Just have to find them and that's the hardest part. But if you do...  

I've fished Tim's tournament the last three or four years and have always had fun, except last year when I got THUMPED in both tournaments...but hey, that's fishing. Gonna give it a try this year.

Those were some real nice perch you had last year man. You're just lucky the events aren't on different days or I'd have to steal your thunder. LOL.

What about a side-tournament at Presque Isle on the 19th??? Could be REAL interesting with those big fish up there. 

I swear man, I saw a guy with a BUCKET of 15 PLUS inch perch. They were absolutely HUGE.

Good luck at Mogadore.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

why go to presque when i can catch perch here.... maybe some day. I actually haven't made it to mogaodre but once this year and only fished a few minutes so this will be a shot in the dark for me. I am planning on just trying to find some gills and maybe a stray perch will swim along.
besides, long lake is a great place for you to fish.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

sounds like a fun tournament, I'll try to make it


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

Are November's and Long Lake having ice tourneys on the same day? I am not complaining just thinkin out loud that there isn't enough hardwaterfans to do both justice. Why isn't there some sort of a clearinghouse for these guys so they don't overlap their schedules. Maybe a good project for the highly touted Team GFO?


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

Johnboy your so full of crap, when is the last time you went to mogadore and came home with 50 jumbo perch/bluegill combo, you just dont want to get off that wallet and spend a few for the license. Good luck fishing to you buddy.
Let me know how you do.


----------



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey guys, how about sharing the details of the Long Lake tournament. What time does it begin and what is the entry fee. Thanks


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

EJH, I think there is a long lake tourney post...if not it might be considered a private thing....you are welcome to come and fish the cool guy tourney at mogadore!  
greg....the license isn't the thing, i buy one every year to fish smallie at a stream i just haven't found a need to spend the gas money to drive 2 hrs, fish all day, then spend more money for a room and food, unlike some guys  I am poor and only work part time leaves the wallet stretched pretty thin....any sponsors for me?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm stopping by Long today(I hope)to get all the details and I'll post them later. 

Hey johnboy, get a license and buy a couple raffle tickets. I'm drivin..

If you don't win the raffle, still get a license and come up. I'm sure someone will share the ride and gas costs with you.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Who is "TEAM GFO"???? I think you're on the wrong website, dude.

When and where guys have their own tournaments is their own business. We here at TEAM OGF are having our ice fishing event at Presque Isle on Feb 19-20. If they would like to coordinate something with us, we're always open to ways of doing it. If we hear anything, we'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Johnboy, how much is it to enter? Ive only fished one derby in my life, a trout derby. they are fun.

does the winner get some tackle or something? 

how many guys usually fish it?

can i just show up that morning and enter?

thanks...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

hardwater...it should be like 10$ maybe a few more, you can show up the morning of the event, thats waht I'm gonna do, you just have to sign up at the bait shop...The prizes, going from what they did last year, was a cash payout to 1st 2nd and 3rd, there are also trophys. you should def. try and make it, who knows, you might already be in the money!


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

Long Lake Tourney Is Not A ''private'' Thing.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

BD, i'll get the license if you enter my name for free and i win....
you guys will be missing out some good action at mogadore this weekend.....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Long is having TWO tournaments in one day. 

Ten bucks per person. Each tournament has a $10 entry fee

Panfish(perch,crappie,gills) 6 inch minimum

First tournament is 6AM til NOON

Second is later into the evening. 

You can pre-register or sign up that morning. They will be at the shop at 5AM.

I am fishing the morning one with my son Nick. 

Any questions, stop by the bait shop and get all the details from Tim.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

boy two different tournaments on the same day....   

thanks johnboy....and lol to the money thing... i think if 4 guys enter ill be out of it for sure...  

not sure what im gonna do yet but its nice to have some options.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i had someone get me a flyer today and i was wrong on a few things, so sorry to all who have read this....The price is 20$, there is a 5$ optional big fish pot., 5 fish are weighed in, the SIGN-UPS begin at 11, but the actual tournament starts at 1...it's 1-7pm and you must be back at novembers' bait by 730 for the weigh in. 
It looks like some of those fishing the morning tournement at tims will be able to make it to the mogadore tournament if the feel like it....the pay out for 20 teams is 100 to first, 75 to second 50 to third and so on.


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

i got the flyer for the long lake toruniment. the morning one is 6-12 and the evening one is 3-9. entry is $15 for one and or $20 for both. i have to work sat so i might do the long lake evening one if i can make it there intime.

j


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

I sincerely apologize to anyone I may have offended with my 'slip". It was early this am when I made my post. BD- my point was not to say that OGF should have any involvement in the private tournament business-but just to be a resource to those wanting to have any tournament to have a place to come to see that there are no other conflicts with their schedule. I just thought it might be a good idea-could develop some possible advertising contacts. But i guess it was a bad idea to think that


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i checked on intrest for the tourney and it seems to be building...this should hopefully be as good or better than last year!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I apologize. I guess I was wrong. I thought Long was $10 for each. Sorry.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

it's ok I accept your apology


----------

